# New Member/Sponsor Introduction



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been lurking in the threads for close to a year and finally decided to become more involved so our group can learn more about some of the challenges you face. Wanting to go through the proper channels we contacted the site and became sponsors.

A little bit about our organization....We are a small family run business that has been an official distributor of liquid and dry calcium chloride products manufactured by Oxy(formally Dow) for over thirty years. We operate from terminals in Illinois, TN, and WV. This helps us with our various government contracts in over 20 states. Our home base is in the Chicagoland area where we have a warehouse for our dry products. 

We are predominantly a bulk distributor, which is why I am here. While I certainly have calcium chloride products available to assist you with your maintenance programs, I wanted to participate and learn more of the issues that non-government/winter maintenance contractors face throughout the season. I'm hoping to learn a lot from the years of experience the members on this site have. I'm also hoping to add some of what we've learned over the years to you guys. 

Sorry for the long post  but I only wanted to do our intro once. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions and I look forward to my schooling.

Thanks,

Kevhead20


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to Plowsite.......this gets me subscribed also......I've been using his liquid product for the past 2 winters and have had excellent results. Other members who have tried my mix have had this product blended in. I have sprayed the liquidow directly down to a temp of -7F and had a complete melt in less than 45 minutes. I have sprayed my salt pile with approx 8 gallons per ton and it played nice all winter, no clumps no freezing in the pile. This winter I will be pre-wetting with it at the spinner and I expect I will also experience the same great results.

I didn't purchase the bag calcium but I know the price was very good also.

Last but not least, the customer service is very good and how every company should operate.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1084819 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite.......this gets me subscribed also......I've been using his liquid product for the past 2 winters and have had excellent results. Other members who have tried my mix have had this product blended in. I have sprayed the liquidow directly down to a temp of -7F and had a complete melt in less than 45 minutes. I have sprayed my salt pile with approx 8 gallons per ton and it played nice all winter, no clumps no freezing in the pile. This winter I will be pre-wetting with it at the spinner and I expect I will also experience the same great results.
> 
> I didn't purchase the bag calcium but I know the price was very good also.
> 
> Last but not least, the customer service is very good and how every company should operate.


Is this where my hand me down calcium came from last year??


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

ff610;1085911 said:


> Is this where my hand me down calcium came from last year??


:whistling:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

That's a new one. Are you saying deicing products get passed around?

:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ff610;1085911 said:


> Is this where my hand me down calcium came from last year??


Hand me down? Well I never thought of it that way but yes it is. He also has some real good pricing on bag products.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1086094 said:


> That's a new one. Are you saying deicing products get passed around?
> 
> :laughing:


I was testing a sprayer out the other day and thought about something you said last winter about blasting the ice off the pavement. This 535 gallon outfit I was testing was blasting CA-6 off my driveway on to the trailer deck. I think it'll be OK for spraying de-icer.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086098 said:


> Hand me down? Well I never thought of it that way but yes it is. He also has some real good pricing on bag products.


Just remember not to bath in it Jim!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

kevhead20;1084779 said:


> I've been lurking in the threads for close to a year and finally decided to become more involved so our group can learn more about some of the challenges you face. Wanting to go through the proper channels we contacted the site and became sponsors.
> 
> A little bit about our organization....We are a small family run business that has been an official distributor of liquid and dry calcium chloride products manufactured by Oxy(formally Dow) for over thirty years. We operate from terminals in Illinois, TN, and WV. This helps us with our various government contracts in over 20 states. Our home base is in the Chicagoland area where we have a warehouse for our dry products.
> 
> ...


So what part of Chicagoland are you out of? Would like to get some more info on products and pricing. PM me if you want and I can get you my email. Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ff610;1086107 said:


> Just remember not to bath in it Jim!


It would have been OK if it had of had some Tequila with it.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086100 said:


> I was testing a sprayer out the other day and thought about something you said last winter about blasting the ice off the pavement. This 535 gallon outfit I was testing was blasting CA-6 off my driveway on to the trailer deck. I think it'll be OK for spraying de-icer.


LOL I remember that. On that note, looks like I'll be rebuilding that Varitech rig I "inherited", since the auction house wouldn't take it with liquid in the tank. Heck, maybe I'll even put it in a truck and use it...or not.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1086159 said:


> LOL I remember that. On that note, looks like I'll be rebuilding that Varitech rig I "inherited", since the auction house wouldn't take it with liquid in the tank. Heck, maybe I'll even put it in a truck and use it...or not.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


In case you need some liquid to keep the other liquid in the tank from freezing, kevhead20 has some that will do the job.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1086094 said:


> That's a new one. Are you saying deicing products get passed around?
> 
> :laughing:


I have never been accused of Bogarting, I've always passed them along. :laughing:


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, Kubota......we just try and do things the right way. It's worked for over 30 years so I don't think we will change.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086317 said:


> In case you need some liquid to keep the other liquid in the tank from freezing, kevhead20 has some that will do the job.


LOL.. It didn't freeze last winter in storage. Maybe I can sell it!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1086335 said:


> LOL.. It didn't freeze last winter in storage. Maybe I can sell it!


First question, how did you know it didn't freeze last winter? Because it wasn't froze when you looked at it this spring? 

I think if you sell the liquid, you will need to be a liquid dealer and sponsor?  None of this sly advertisement stuff, we are STRICTLY by the rules here. :laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Because I checked it, smarty pants...in the winter. And I am _quite_ aware of the non-sponsor policy. But to be honest, their rates are not in line with their site traffic, so I abstain--and behave.

There actually _is_ life beyond PS....

:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1087030 said:


> Because I checked it, smarty pants...in the winter. And I am _quite_ aware of the non-sponsor policy. But to be honest, their rates are not in line with their site traffic, so I abstain--and behave.
> 
> There actually _is_ life beyond PS....
> 
> :laughing:


No way really? Life beyond plowsite. Today it's Plowsite or sand drywall, see where I'm at?:laughing:

And its a work day and your on here why?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Your level of productivity is inspiring.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

Westhardt Corp.;1087036 said:


> Your level of productivity is inspiring.


you should see him on allergy meds:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

kevhead20;1087040 said:


> you should see him on allergy meds:laughing:


I think you may have seen me at my finest hour. Those meds had me screwed up for a few days. Couldn't think straight, hardly ate, hard to focus, that was the good stuff. Reminds me when I had some teeth pulled, doctor gave me some pain meds. He said take 1 pill to releive the pain, so I did. Knocked me out completely for 6 hours. Took another and yep slept for 6 more. No pain , no thoughts of pain, actually no thoughts whatso ever. :laughing:

Did'nt mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I need your doctor.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bump for a good cause:laughing:

send me a pm if anyone is need of liquid or dry calcium chloride....we can service 250 gallons on up to a full tanker (4000 gal).....pallets of dry to a full truckload.

Thanks to those who have already reached out.....appreciate it.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

" Bump for a good cause :laughing: " 

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## turn54 (Jan 7, 2010)

*bulk cacl*

kevhead20, I will probably be contacting you tomorrow. I usually go through about 40,000 gallons of cacl a year and have no attachments to my current supplier. I take the cacl by the tanker load. Located in East Peoria, IL. I need a load right now.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

turn54;1093168 said:


> kevhead20, I will probably be contacting you tomorrow. I usually go through about 40,000 gallons of cacl a year and have no attachments to my current supplier. I take the cacl by the tanker load. Located in East Peoria, IL. I need a load right now.


sounds good, turn.....we do quite a bit with the ready mix plants in Bloomington/Normal and Peoria and have the IDOT contract in those districts. Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## turn54 (Jan 7, 2010)

Talked to Mark today, appreciated his time and knowledge. Perhaps I call tomorrow and ask to speak with you. Thanks, Stephen


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

turn54;1093910 said:


> Talked to Mark today, appreciated his time and knowledge. Perhaps I call tomorrow and ask to speak with you. Thanks, Stephen


You're welcome, Stephen....Jack and Mark our at our dispatch center, if you would like to get in touch with me, give me a call @ 312-404-9207. Glad he could help....I hope he had his cup of coffee before you guys talked:laughing:


----------



## turn54 (Jan 7, 2010)

bump for an honest company. Looking forward to doing business with you.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

turn54;1097026 said:


> bump for an honest company. Looking forward to doing business with you.


Thanks, Turn. Us too.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Kevhead20 do you handle Bag Salt too? I know you gave me bag/pallet price on Calcium Chlorides.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1098681 said:


> Hey Kevhead20 do you handle Bag Salt too? I know you gave me bag/pallet price on Calcium Chlorides.


negative, just calcium chloride. I don't think our owner trusts us with more than just one product. :laughing:


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone is in need of tote quantities or filling of your totes, there is a guy in the southern burbs of Chicago that can handle smaller quantities of 32% LIQUIDOW at less than $0.90 per gallon. You can contact me for his info if interested.



Thanks and hope everyone has a safe New Year.


----------

